# The Second Annual FA Iron Chef Competition*!



## Grimfang (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm excited to anounced the much anticipated and upcoming
*Second Annual FA Iron Chef Competition***!*

So you think you can cook, huh? Well put on your chef hat, cus now's the time to deliver! Anyone's welcome to join in! It looks like the competition may be even more intense this year than the last!

*Basically how this works:*
You cook up a dish, dinner, whatever! Put your chef skills to test here and everyone who participates shall post there creations here. Afterwards, there will be a voting poll opened to decide who has proven themselves to have the biggest culinary biceps.

Last year, only a week was given to fire up the barbies and microwaves. This time around we're gonna get a whole month so there's less of a crunch. You have up until the voting polls open on October 18th (EST) to post up your creations. Then the people decide!

*Simple rule to avoid potential issues and such*: We don't want image searched dishes, so just have something in the picture showing this was actually made for the FA Iron Chef Competition. I don't think this was an issue last time, but just to ensure the awesomeness of this.



If you'd like to look back, here lie the first year's competition and poll threads:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=12608
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=12858&highlight=iron+chef

You may see a couple missing images as well as banned members. Unfortunate, but hopefully we'll have some returning participants, and that I won't completely fail out this time around.

I suppose it's worth mentioning the winner of last year's competition: Web-Killa. Sadly, he doesn't seem to be with FAF anymore. It was pretty close between him and Nidonemo.



*Unofficial -- I didn't make notice of this for the first competition! PLEASE DON'T SUE ME, FA!



Submissions as they come!
These are in order of submission. You can click the username/pic to see their submitting post, which may have more pics or recipes.

*Hackfox



Toeclaws



Year_of_the_Fox



Silibus



Grimfang



AzurePhoenix



DarkTalbain64



Eternal_Flare



EvilTeddyBear




*


----------



## Nanakisan (Sep 18, 2008)

well
to keep i nthe spirit of the Iron Chef you must have a theme ingredient.

but seeing as we are not all rich.
try a simple everyday item.
potatoes
tomatoes
vegetables
meats
hell even cereal
you can actually make some wonderful breading with Cheerios i hear
lol


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 18, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> well
> to keep i nthe spirit of the Iron Chef you must have a theme ingredient



Hah! Funny thing is, I've never even watched Iron Chef xD

A theme ingredient may prove a bit challenging for the modest (but AWESOME) likes of my cooking abilities, but I'm leaving that option open for any possible takers.. if we do end up deciding on going with such.


----------



## Nanakisan (Sep 18, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Hah! Funny thing is, I've never even watched Iron Chef xD
> 
> A theme ingredient may prove a bit challenging for the modest (but AWESOME) likes of my cooking abilities, but I'm leaving that option open for any possible takers.. if we do end up deciding on going with such.




heres an idea

make a second thread in relation to this one.

only
say its for voting only.
no discussion.

vote on theme ingredient requirement our not.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 19, 2008)

If this is to take place, there's definitely gonna be more steam needed to power this competition. It seems as though the chef-power we had last year is no longer with us today. It'd be a shame to blame the economy on gobbling up this as well!


----------



## Azure (Sep 19, 2008)

Ahhhh, is it that time already.  I will post a dish next weekend, when I am at home with all my facilities.  No theme ingredient, just good delicious food.  If need be, I will ressurect the shit out of this thread to post it.  /necromancy


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 19, 2008)

OH NO!!  I have no kitchen this year D:...  maybe when I'm home.


----------



## Erro (Sep 19, 2008)

Feck, I need to actually... get kitchen stuff. I have like a box of oatmeal and a couple things of ramen to my name xD


----------



## Takun (Sep 19, 2008)

I has no kitchen....can I take a picture of my dorm food and submit it?  Azure's will probably kick it's ass anyway.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 19, 2008)

Is this the show where the camera pans really really fast in the intro to show this guy biting into an apple? And the bite is really loud? How did this go down last year?


----------



## Nanakisan (Sep 19, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Is this the show where the camera pans really really fast in the intro to show this guy biting into an apple? And the bite is really loud? How did this go down last year?



hahahahaha

thats the chairman of Iron Chef America of food network.
hes got a new sound other then that loud bite noise.

now when ever he makes a single move with his hands body or head you hear a whoosh or wish sound

hahahahah

his Uncle the original and now retired chairman of Iron Chef bit into a Green Bell Pepper at the beginning of the original Iron Chef.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 19, 2008)

So... we need to have photographic evidence, or can we get by with just a recipe?


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Ahhhh, is it that time already.  I will post a dish next weekend, when I am at home with all my facilities.  No theme ingredient, just good delicious food.  If need be, I will ressurect the shit out of this thread to post it.  /necromancy



Ok, unless there's a significant outcry, we may just have no theme ingredient. I think that'll open more creative possibilities, and won't force anyone into spending extra money to participate.



Takumi_L said:


> I has no kitchen....can I take a picture of my dorm food and submit it?  Azure's will probably kick it's ass anyway.



Damn.. Well, Nocturne was semi-joking about submitting a dish on behalf of her school's dining hall. Just don't take all the credit for your generic salad and packaged dressing. (lol Nocturne)



Roose Hurro said:


> So... we need to have photographic evidence, or can we get by with just a recipe?



Unfortunately, I just don't see this holding up so well if we did allow recipes. Pictures offer evidence the dish was made. But on the other hand, people tend to buy recipe books with pictures since they show ideas, make you hungry, and it'll allow the participants here to show what kind of creative edge they have.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 19, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Unfortunately, I just don't see this holding up so well if we did allow recipes. Pictures offer evidence the dish was made. But on the other hand, people tend to buy recipe books with pictures since they show ideas, make you hungry, and it'll allow the participants here to show what kind of creative edge they have.



That's a shame... since I don't have the ability to post pictures, I guess that counts me out.  And I had two good recipes to share.........

I thought this would be one of those contests where the idea was to take one or more of the recipes, follow them, and grade the results.  But I can see the appeal of a "drool" thread....


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 19, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Damn.. Well, Nocturne was semi-joking about submitting a dish on behalf of her school's dining hall. Just don't take all the credit for your generic salad and packaged dressing. (lol Nocturne)




LOL.  Don't steal my dish takumi!


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 19, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> That's a shame... since I don't have the ability to post pictures, I guess that counts me out.  And I had two good recipes to share.........
> 
> I thought this would be one of those contests where the idea was to take one or more of the recipes, follow them, and grade the results.  But I can see the appeal of a "drool" thread....



That'd be a shame. You're not the only one here who has the issue of getting an actual picture taken and uploaded. Even cell phone cameras can turn out surprisingly decent pics though. Hearing you talk about recipes sounds like you may be capable of a good turnout so I hope you are able to, otherwise.. :[


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 19, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> That's a shame... since I don't have the ability to post pictures, I guess that counts me out.  And I had two good recipes to share.........
> 
> I thought this would be one of those contests where the idea was to take one or more of the recipes, follow them, and grade the results.  But I can see the appeal of a "drool" thread....


 However, seeing as this is an "Iron Chef" sort of competition, the skill is in the chef and their ability to prepare and garnish a dish.  Though taste is also important, it kinda rules out the "creativity and skill" portion of it.  There's also not a lot stopping someone from snagging a recipe from the internet and submitting it.  No real proof there.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 19, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> However, seeing as this is an "Iron Chef" sort of competition, the skill is in the chef and their ability to prepare and garnish a dish.  Though taste is also important, it kinda rules out the "creativity and skill" portion of it.  There's also not a lot stopping someone from snagging a recipe from the internet and submitting it.  No real proof there.



Yes. You can make yourself out to be the greatest chef in the world here.

Only thing I ask is to have some indication in the pics like "HI FA =D" or something to prevent googled piccies, heheh.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 19, 2008)

What a coincidence, I just found a DVD of a cooking project I did in Juniour High. XD
I'll try and put it on Youtube once find a way to get the video from the DVD, and then edit out all mention of my real name so you horny old perverts can't get your hands on my dox. >..>


----------



## Tycho (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll give it a shot... trying to decide what I can make that will sit well with the other two people in this household...


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 19, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> What a coincidence, I just found a DVD of a cooking project I did in Juniour High. XD
> I'll try and put it on Youtube once find a way to get the video from the DVD, and then edit out all mention of my real name so you horny old perverts can't get your hands on my dox. >..>



Wouldn't it be easier to just make some food? 



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I'll give it a shot... trying to decide what I can make that will sit well with the other two people in this household...



Awesome. Glad you're joining in.


Unless someone screams bloody murder compromise, then it'll probably be set in stone tomorrow that no theme ingredient or what-not will be required. I think it may be better that way. Without any form of taste-testing in this, it'll probably just seem a bit redundant and bland to see similar foods.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 19, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to just make some food?



*KILL MY JOY WHY DON'T YOU!?* Honestly, it's because I'm too lazy and have nothing to make anyway 

<3


----------



## Autumnal (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll make brownies!
[/lack of skill]


----------



## Takun (Sep 19, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> *KILL MY JOY WHY DON'T YOU!?* Honestly, it's because I'm too lazy and have nothing to make anyway
> 
> <3



DOX GET.

=3


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 20, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> That'd be a shame. You're not the only one here who has the issue of getting an actual picture taken and uploaded. Even cell phone cameras can turn out surprisingly decent pics though. Hearing you talk about recipes sounds like you may be capable of a good turnout so I hope you are able to, otherwise.. :[



So long as you don't have a problem with no pic to drool over, I can provide.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> thats the chairman of Iron Chef America of food network.
> hes got a new sound other then that loud bite noise.
> ...



xD I don't get it. Is that supposed to draw you in or something? Well, it doesn't.

Oh great, a bell pepper. Beats the crunchyness of an apple.


----------



## evilteddybear (Sep 24, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> What a coincidence, I just found a DVD of a cooking project I did in Juniour High. XD
> I'll try and put it on Youtube once find a way to get the video from the DVD, and then edit out all mention of my real name so you horny old perverts can't get your hands on my dox. >..>


easog... no... just no... Jr. High? I mean really, you should leave this to me , I mean, you know I can cook, and you, well, perhaps, maybe... alright, knowing you, I dunno, just something tells me you should avoid this. Oh, and Se... *cough* easog *cough* I will laugh at you when I win. /condescension


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 24, 2008)

prepare to have all your hopes of winning crushed because i make groumet food every weekend because im not a stereotypical furry who lives in their basement and has no skillz! >: (


----------



## evilteddybear (Sep 24, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> prepare to have all your hopes of winning crushed because i make groumet food every weekend because im not a stereotypical furry who lives in their basement and has no skillz! >: (


 
*A Challenger appears... Oh, nerver mind, it blew up* prepare to be completly destroyed by a Canadian. Thats right, a super-fantastic Canadain is aboot to own you. With Alberta Beef. /condescension 
[/font]


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 24, 2008)

HA!!!

Ima make fucking chicken a la cordon bleu!

or maybe some banana foster or baked alaska >: (


----------



## evilteddybear (Sep 24, 2008)

You can try, but, I am sorry to say my beet risotto alone could destroy your hopes and dreams, while at the same time, give you multiple, shuddering mouthgasms.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 24, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> *A Challenger appears... Oh, nerver mind, it blew up* prepare to be completly destroyed by a Canadian. Thats right, a super-fantastic Canadain is aboot to own you. With Alberta Beef. /condescension
> [/font]



Awesome! I so remember you and your food talk. I was hoping you'd be a part of this. 



And oh mai, did someone leave the oven on, or is that the heat of the competition?!

..

/corniness.

Hah.. corn. Psh.. I need to stop.

*Just a reminder:* Feel free to post your foodstuffs anytime here. You have until October 17th to get that done. October 18th will be when the polls open to vote on whoever submitted foodstuffs here.

I'll probably have my own submission up within a week, so be afraid xP


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 24, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> Easog... no... just no... Jr. High? I mean really, you should leave this to me , I mean, you know I can cook, and you, well, perhaps, maybe... alright, knowing you, I dunno, just something tells me you should avoid this. Oh, and Se... *cough* easog *cough* I will laugh at you when I win. /condescension



Actually, it was delicious. :3
It was some sort of seed bread, I don't remember exactly what it was called...

Anyway, the rest of you have already lost this contest. Harr...*cough* evilteddybear will bury you under an avalanche of delicious and slightly pretentious goodness.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 24, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> You can try, but, I am sorry to say my beet risotto alone could destroy your hopes and dreams, while at the same time, give you multiple, shuddering mouthgasms.




pfft beet? try 3 cheese mixed with sweet small corn (not soft but hard) >: (


----------



## evilteddybear (Sep 24, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> pfft beet? try 3 cheese mixed with sweet small corn (not soft but hard) >: (


 
Beets are super fantastic. Enough with you nay saying. My awsomeness will hit you in the face. YAY ME!


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 24, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> Beets are super fantastic. Enough with you nay saying. My awsomeness will hit you in the face. YAY ME!



IT IS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG! >: (


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm entering, time to go buy supplies.


----------



## evilteddybear (Sep 24, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> IT IS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG! >: (


 
Its one like a jewish foreskin.
Oh, wait....


----------



## Azure (Sep 25, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Actually, it was delicious. :3
> It was some sort of seed bread, I don't remember exactly what it was called...
> 
> Anyway, the rest of you have already lost this contest. Harr...*cough* evilteddybear will bury you under an avalanche of delicious and slightly pretentious goodness.


Oh, I think I can handle it...


----------



## evilteddybear (Sep 25, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Oh, I think I can handle it...


 
Or can you? Dun dun dun!


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 25, 2008)

im going to have to take you down >: (


----------



## evilteddybear (Sep 25, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> im going to have to take you down >: (


But I like being up!


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm in and I'm about to make it...Toast sounds good here


----------



## lobosabio (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh hell, my hat's in the ring.


----------



## Huey (Sep 25, 2008)

I wanna join!

Can I make Stouffer's? =(


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 26, 2008)

Huey said:


> I wanna join!
> 
> Can I make Stouffer's? =(



Huey, you should join. I do have to say one thing though: As amazingly AWESOME as stouffer's microwaveable mac n cheese is, no... you may not submit stouffer's.

Make some food!


----------



## Azure (Sep 26, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> im going to have to take you down >: (


With what?  Lack of capital letters at the beginning of your sentence?  I think not.


----------



## Jonnaius (Sep 26, 2008)

The only thing I can make are flapjacks....They don't look nice, but cause pleasure paralysis in everyone.

The secret? LOADS of golden syrup. 

lol, so good luck to everyone entering, cos i wont be unfortunately.


----------



## Vesuro (Sep 26, 2008)

In it to win it. :3


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 26, 2008)

So what sorta meal were you guys thinking up here?  Really formal type or just really yummy?


----------



## Azure (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, to each his own style I suppose.  I'm of the opinion that formal food can  be the most delicious type.  I think that there needs to be a certain level of cuisine injected into this competition.  No box food, for starters, but I for one will be cooking a formal sort of entry(perhaps an entire couse selection)


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 26, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> So what sorta meal were you guys thinking up here?  Really formal type or just really yummy?





AzurePhoenix said:


> Well, to each his own style I suppose.  I'm of the opinion that formal food can  be the most delicious type.  I think that there needs to be a certain level of cuisine injected into this competition.  No box food, for starters, but I for one will be cooking a formal sort of entry(perhaps an entire couse selection)



What Azure said. Ramen and hot pockets won't do. You don't have to exceed any minimum necessarily, but it should be FA IRON CHEF worthy! DUN DUN DUNN!

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=12858&highlight=iron+chef

In the OP of that thread, you can see a few things made last year to get an idea of the range of foodstuffs you can go for.

Ignore the ramen. :/


----------



## evilteddybear (Sep 26, 2008)

Outline of myh plan to win (AKA your downfall)
1. Yin Yang risotto
2.Apple and nanking cherry stuffed pork tenderlion
3.????
4.PROFIT!


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 26, 2008)

Well it varies, there's not a formal dish out there that (to me) tastes better than good old chili and corn bread.   But I ask just because of time, expense and meal size involved.  Cooking a up a nice formal meal is a no-go for me since I'd be stuck eating it for like a week, plus it's just a lot of money for nothing.  Also just don't have that much time on my hands.   Hmm... I could enter my chili/corn bread dinner if y'all think it'd be worth trying.


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 26, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> What Azure said. Ramen and hot pockets won't do. You don't have to exceed any minimum necessarily, but it should be FA IRON CHEF worthy! DUN DUN DUNN!



*laughs* Yes... I figured you had to make it from scratch.  I eat all natural and/or organic stuff, so I'm used to making all my stuff.


----------



## evilteddybear (Sep 26, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Well it varies, there's not a formal dish out there that (to me) tastes better than good old chili and corn bread.  But I ask just because of time, expense and meal size involved. Cooking a up a nice formal meal is a no-go for me since I'd be stuck eating it for like a week, plus it's just a lot of money for nothing. Also just don't have that much time on my hands.  Hmm... I could enter my chili/corn bread dinner if y'all think it'd be worth trying.


 
ENTER IT! CHILI IS LIKE THE BEST THING EVER! (corn bread is good too...) Everyone has a different concept of what tastes good, and what is the best thing out there. You could have the same chance winning making a simple loaf of bread, or a one of a kind cake. There is however, no debate about the awsomeness of chili.


----------



## eternal_flare (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm going to do this...  This time, after the midterm exam, that is.


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Sep 28, 2008)

so is it just one dish, or can I bake up a nice after-meal treat to add to the food~?


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 28, 2008)

Year_of_the_Fox said:


> so is it just one dish, or can I bake up a nice after-meal treat to add to the food~?



Whatever you'd like to do, go right ahead. You can make an entire buffet if you'd like x)

I know some people are great at cooking multiple things at once. As for me, I can't multitask that well when multiple items are all on countdown timers to be burned. Haha..

I'll probably have my stuffs up within a week. I know what I'm gonna do... just have to get off my butt.


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok. Can we use people as a primary ingredient? Cause I burnt my toast


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 28, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> Ok. Can we use people as a primary ingredient? Cause I burnt my toast



S-ssssoylent ggrr- ... Must.. resist......

lol. Um.. ya, no human ingredients, please. I wouldn't have a problem with that, but I'm pretty sure it's illegal, and that I'd be held accountable along with you for condoning such a practice.

Dude. You have to join this. Make something more than toast too..


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 28, 2008)

Fine XD me try no promises...I'll make the portal cake from scratch....or perhaps something amazing...I dunno...


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Sep 28, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Whatever you'd like to do, go right ahead. You can make an entire buffet if you'd like x)
> 
> I know some people are great at cooking multiple things at once. As for me, I can't multitask that well when multiple items are all on countdown timers to be burned. Haha..
> 
> I'll probably have my stuffs up within a week. I know what I'm gonna do... just have to get off my butt.



perfect! because I know EXACTLY what I'm going to make. I call it 'Kitty's Specialty' (well, that's what I call it now anyway). I can practically guarantee your mouth will be watering and you'll be like 'GIMME GIMME! I WANNA EAT THAT!' ^^

I cant wait to see what you're gonna do


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Sep 28, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> Fine XD me try no promises...I'll make the portal cake from scratch....or perhaps something amazing...I dunno...


are you gonna include unsaturated polyester resin, sediment-shaped sediment, fish-shaped crackers, an entry called' How to Kill Someone With your Bare Hands', fish-shaped Ethyl Benzene, and fish-shaped dirt? where will you get the cross-bore hole electromagnetic imaging rhubarb?

.. or do you mean like, just a Black Forest cake with a candle?


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 28, 2008)

http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k150/elric2484/Snapshot_20080928_1.jpg

Fuck yeah bitches! grilled Cheeze and thats mah farvahar in the pic btw!

Oh YEAH! look at grim he was poppin all that good shit a second ago! then he Curb Stomped in the nuts!


----------



## Azure (Sep 28, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k150/elric2484/Snapshot_20080928_1.jpg
> 
> Fuck yeah bitches! grilled Cheeze and thats mah farvahar in the pic btw!
> 
> Oh YEAH! look at grim he was poppin all that good shit a second ago! then he Curb Stomped in the nuts!


Wow, please, stay away from the stove before you harm your family.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 28, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> Fuck yeah bitches! grilled Cheeze and thats mah farvahar in the pic btw!
> 
> Oh YEAH! look at grim he was poppin all that good shit a second ago! then he Curb Stomped in the nuts!



Whatever, haha. I know exactly what I'll be making, and although I can't say I'm overly confident I'll get first, it'll definitely put your puny sandwich to shame. >:]


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 28, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k150/elric2484/Snapshot_20080928_1.jpg
> 
> Fuck yeah bitches! grilled Cheeze and thats mah farvahar in the pic btw!
> 
> Oh YEAH! look at grim he was poppin all that good shit a second ago! then he Curb Stomped in the nuts!



I think we've found our new source of carbon based fuel.


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 28, 2008)

( edit: updated pic in this post; http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=625029&postcount=152 )

Alrighty then - gonna submit my chili and cornbread dinner.  I'll be as detailed as I can with the instructions.  As for a picture, this is what your finished product will look like:






Okay, so here are the two recipes to make all this, first the Chili:

*ToeClaws' Chili*


2 sweet peppers (can be green, red, orange - doesn't matter)
2 Scotch Bonnet peppers (*very* hot, so reduce or omit depending on personal tastes)
1 medium-sized cooking onion
1lb of ground beef, or ground chicken, or soy beef (if you wish to go meatless)
19oz can of red kidney beans
19oz can of mixed red kidney beans, chick peas, romano beans, and black-eyed peas (often referred to as "Bean Medley")
14oz can of corn (kernels only)
28oz can of diced tomatoes (or about 3 large tomatoes, then cut/dice them yourself)
14oz can of tomato sauce
1 1/3  tbsp Chili Powder (1/3 of a tbsp is 1 tsp)
1/2 tsp of garlic powder
1/2 tsp paprika
1/2 tsp of sea salt
1 large bay leaf
1 1/2 tsp of hickory liquid smoke
Old cheddar cheese (for grating and sprinkling with when serving, this is optional)
about 2 tbsp of extra virgin olive oil

*Instructions: *


Cut the peppers and onions into fine pieces, discarding the pepper core and seeds.  When cutting the Scotch Bonnets, if you decide to use them, *wear gloves*.  Because they are exceptionally hot peppers, you should protect your fingers when cutting them, and remember, DON'T rub your eyes or anything else. 
Get the other ingredients ready by opening the cans.  Pour the beans and corn into a strainer to drain off the canning fluid, then rinse them with water.  Keep the tomatoes and sauce ready to pour, or if you're using fresh tomatoes, cut them up and put them in with the other veggies (next step).

Pour a thin covering of olive oil into a large stew/sauce pot and toss in the veggies.  Use a medium-high heat to begin to cook and soften them, stirring every minute or so.
If you are using meat, add it right after the veggies and brown it as the veggies cook and soften.  Add the liquid hickory smoke when you add the meat.  When the meat is cooked, drain the fat.
If using soy beef instead of meat, let the veggies cook and soften a bit first (3 or 4 minutes) then add the soy beef.  Unlike meat, it does not need to be cooked and trying to do so will only dry it out.  Add the liquid hickory smoke when you add the soy beef.
Now you can add the rest of the ingredients - beans, corn tomatoes (if you didn't already use fresh ones), and sauce.  Stir it all in thoroughly.  Turn the heat down to a low simmer.
Add the spices from above as well as the bay leaf.  Stir it all in thoroughly, then cover.
Simmer it for at least an hour, returning to stir it every 10 minutes or so.  The longer it simmers, the better it tends to taste. 
When serving, remove the bay leaf and sprinkle grated old cheddar over the bowl.
*ToeClaws' Cornbread:*


3/4 cup of cornmeal
1 1/4 cup of milk
1/4 to 1/3 tsp of sea salt (depending on taste)
1/4 cup of cane sugar
1 cup of flour
1 tbsp baking powder
1 egg (slightly beaten)
1/4 cup of butter
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp cummin
1/4 tsp Butter Pecan extract

*Instructions:*


Mix the cornmeal and milk together, and let them sit for at least 5 minutes.
In a mixing bowl, combine the dry ingredients (the flour, sugar, salt,  baking powder, garlic powder and cummin) and stir until thoroughly mixed.
Take the milk and cornmeal and warm it (easiest way is to just nuke it for a minute in the microwave).  Add the butter pecan extract to it.
Melt the butter, pour it into the cornmeal/milk mixture, add the egg, and stir them all together.
Preheat the over to 400 degrees F.
Get a muffin pan or mini loaf pan (which is what I used in the picture) ready.  Grease the pan so they come out easy when done.
Now, you're ready to combine the wet and dry stuff.  Pour them together and stir them thoroughly.
Pour the mix into the muffin/loaf pan, distributing evenly in all the cups.
Bake in the centre of the over for about 10 to 20 minutes (time can vary depending on the oven as well the colour and thickness of the pan).  As with any form of baking, you need to watch them carefully.  When they begin to brown on top, reach in and touch them - if they feel spongy, they're done.
Take them out and let them cool on a muffin/cake rack, then serve with the chili - great for dipping.
*Additional notes:*


The addition of cummin and garlic powder in the cornbread works well with chili and other spicy meals, but if you're making cornbread for other dishes, omit those two spices.
If you don't want to use Scotch Bonnets, you can use other hot peppers as well, to taste.
You can also use cayenne pepper/powder to spice the chili - use 1/4 tsp for light spice, or up to 1 tsp for some decent bite.
You can also use whatever cheese you like.  Personally I think cheddar works best, but Munster, mozzarella and parmesan work well too - again, depends on personal taste.
So there you have it folks - everything you need to know to create the dinner.  It may not be quite as formal as what you might want to serve if you happen to have the Queen for dinner, but it's damn good.   Hope y'all can try it out and enjoy it.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 29, 2008)

sandwhich- pah
toeclaws chili- is that an actual pic of what you made or did you take that from somewhere?


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Sep 29, 2008)

well, I found alllll of the ingredients I need.. I think.. so expect my entry in the afternoon or early evening


----------



## Not A Fox (Sep 29, 2008)

_*Not A Fox's grandiose Farfalle Alfredo with Chicken.*_

*Things you need:*

*Farfalle pasta

*Alfredo Sauce

*Chicken Breast

*Other things you need:*

*Fine Fig Wine Vinegar

*Cloves of garlic

*Green onion

*Olive Paste

*Fine Mustard

*Spinach

*Italian seasoning

*Black Pepper

*olive oil

&

*Parmesan

*How to bring these ingredients together:*

Slice the cloves of garlic thinly, and place them in a bowel, so that they may soak in the Fig Vinegar You just now poured

Then slice the green onions, preferably down to the white stalk, which I'm not including in the recipe. 3 or 4 will do

Add in a dab of olive paste and a lesser dab of mustard, as well as the italian seasoning & black pepper. 

Slice the Chicken thinly, then mix with the marinade you just prepared.

Allow the chicken 30 minutes or so before sending the contents of the bowl into a pan lubricated with said olive oil.

Cook the Garlic first, having plucked it from the bowel and onto a small dish, so as to toss them all in at once. Roast them well, then retrieve them. 

Now cook the Chicken, tossing it and all the liquid from the marinade onto the pan. Cook thorough.

With the chicken and garlic cloves done, you can now pay attention the pot of boiling water. retrieve the bow tie pasta, and toss the things in. Cook for 15 minutes or so.

Once poured into the colander and rinsed, the spinach may be added to the pasta. From here, the chicken and garlic may be divided among the friends / family / guests and may pour their desired amount of Alfredo Sauce. 

For what I use for alfredo sauce, it's an off brand with sun dried tomatos in it with a slightly off color. But that may not be available to you. Something I didn't include that I wanted to experiment with was Cognac liqour. But alas, no Cognac.

My apologies for not pinning what amount of what you should use. I left it ambigious intentionally so that people may not be bound to a certain portion and be allowed to cook it either for themselves or others without much confusion.

My apologies also for not being able to provide a picture here. I have no camera, and no scanner to scan the meal with (Provided there was any left, which there isn't).



*Criticism is ok so long as you don't piss me off.*


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 29, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> sandwhich- pah
> toeclaws chili- is that an actual pic of what you made or did you take that from somewhere?



Yes sir - taken at CAThulu's, so she can pipe up as a witness if need be.   I used a Sony DSC-H2 to take the pic, which churns out pretty high quality photos.


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry, Hackfox.. I didn't mean to be offensive. I hope pulling out my entry will make up for what I said .. er .. typed.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 30, 2008)

Year_of_the_Fox said:


> alrighty, here's my entry!
> 
> I called Kitty's Specialty. It's a beef tri-tip roast, cooked to medium atop garlic potatoes, then left to gather flavor in steak sauce. the cookies are my special Chocobunch Thins. About halfway through the roast cooking, I make the cookies. Because of the heat from the stove, the chocolate chips melt slightly, turning the cookie dough into a sort of swirl of chocolate and non-chocolate dough. The thing in the bowl are the potatos. Sorry the image isn't that good, but the lighting just wasnt there. I can try to edit it so you can see the detail of the food more
> 
> By teh way, I made my own banner to prove that I cooked it. If anyone wants to use it, I'd be more than glad to put it up



You have my attention.

xD

Wow, that's really impressive. Interesting technique you mentioned with the cookies, and awesome presentation. And thank you for including the banner, very nice. I suddenly feel more inept with cooking, haha.. and still more to come.


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Sep 30, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> You have my attention.
> 
> xD
> 
> Wow, that's really impressive. Interesting technique you mentioned with the cookies, and awesome presentation. And thank you for including the banner, very nice. I suddenly feel more inept with cooking, haha.. and still more to come.


*claps hands* eeee! yay! I'm glad I caught your attention ^^

yeah, I kinda discovered it by accident, to tell you the truth. it was kind of warm when I was making ccookies, and I needed to add more flour, and mixing it in had a nice sort of after-effect, so yeah ^^

thanks a lot for the compliments

oh! the banner. yes. here ya' go


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool, I'll probably wind up putting that banner on my laptop screen with my dish in the next day or so when I get the photoshoot done :3


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Sep 30, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Cool, I'll probably wind up putting that banner on my laptop screen with my dish in the next day or so when I get the photoshoot done :3


really? aw, cool ^^ ah, I stil cant wait to see your entry


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Cool, I'll probably wind up putting that banner on my laptop screen with my dish in the next day or so when I get the photoshoot done :3


Can I still enter?


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Can I still enter?



Yupyup! All you have to do is cook something, and put up a pic, or multiple pics, whichever you'd like. Be sure to put some indication that the food was made by you and not the internet, haha.. like Year-of-the-Fox's banner, or Hackfox putting his necklace on his sandwich, heheh. A simple "HI FA" on a sticky note works.

Anyway, the last day is October 17th. October 18th is when the voting will begin on who will be Fur Affinity's 2008 IRON CHEF :O


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 30, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Yupyup! All you have to do is cook something, and put up a pic, or multiple pics, whichever you'd like. Be sure to put some indication that the food was made by you and not the internet, haha.. like Year-of-the-Fox's banner, or Hackfox putting his necklace on his sandwich, heheh. A simple "HI FA" on a sticky note works.
> 
> Anyway, the last day is October 17th. October 18th is when the voting will begin on who will be Fur Affinity's 2008 IRON CHEF :O


Awesome I have a bunch of home made Euro dishes. (My mom maybe korean but she was raised by a greek/egyptian mother) I learned all my cooking from her.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Awesome I have a bunch of home made Euro dishes. (My mom maybe korean but she was raised by a greek/egyptian mother) I learned all my cooking from her.



Well go ahead and jump in! You have a little over 2 weeks, and that sounds like it'd make this all the more interesting.


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 30, 2008)

you all make me feel bad


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Sep 30, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> you all make me feel bad


aw, dont feel bad!


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 30, 2008)

U make me fail lol it was a joke >> but u all made fun of it...


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 30, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> you all make me feel bad



your curb stomps make my nuts feel bad 

I'm sorry.. I was only joking with you


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 30, 2008)

XD its ok me just messing with you grim u know me love u lawng time


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 30, 2008)

*LOOSE MEAT*:

1 pound (or more) of ground sirloin/turkey/chicken/pork... can be coarse or regular grind.

Kitchen Boquet

Mrs. Dash  (pick your fave)

Honey

Butter or "I Can't Believe It's Not Butter"

Fresh Brewed Tea  (pick your fave, brew it strong)

(If you wish, add any fresh, chopped vegetable, like onions, or grate in some carrot or whatever... not necessary, but anything you can add will give it that _personal_ touch.)

---------------------

Brown meat in a generous pan...

... Add Kitchen Boquet, enough to turn your meat black...

... Also add Mrs. Dash, the Honey, the Butter (or given alternate)...

... Then pour in the Tea to cover.

Simmer this uncovered, and pay attention to fluid levels (*stir frequently*)!  This recipe can be simmered till firm (most of the liquid cooked away) or loose (still a bit of liquid).  However, if you wish to add chopped/grated veggies, allow the mix to cook down about halfway, then add your veggies, and continue simmering until it reaches your desired consistency.  Then, you can add this loose meat to your grilled cheese (for this, you want a firm consistency), or you can leave it a little looser, and spoon it over rice/noodles... or, you can add it to a casserol recipe, in place of the usual meat that recipe calls for.  It's also good wrapped, spread with the grated goodness of your favorite cheese, and made into a grilled burrito (corn or flour).  With sour cream, guacomole and chives, if you like.



*PANDORA*:

~ I created this dish after one Thanksgiving, many years ago.  Tired of turkey sandwiches, I took all the leftovers, and created this recipe ~


Pre-Cooked Meat... can be anything:  Beef, Chicken, Turkey, Pork... even Sausage would work

Any Leftover Veggies... pickles, celery, corn, broccoli, olives... whatever (raw or pre-cooked/canned)

Mrs. Dash

Honey

Butter or (alternative, in previous recipe, above)

Gravy (any kind, can also be used as a substitute for butter... always use gravy, with or without butter!)

Brewed Tea (strong) or even your favorite wine

---------------------

With a pair of kitchen sheers, snip meat and veggies into small pieces... do this in bowls, one for the meat, the other for the veggies!  If you don't wish to use the butter/alternate, simply make sure the (generous) pan you use in non-stick.  Add meat to pan, let it sizzle for a few seconds, then add the veggies, honey, gravy and Mrs. Dash... turn heat down to simmer, then add enough Tea/wine to cover, and simmer to desired consistency (*stir frequently).  Spoon over rice or noodles, sprinkle with your favorite cheese... really, do whatever you like with it, it's just as versatile as the loose meat.  Also, if you don't have leftovers, you can go out an buy whatever meat and veggies you'd like, then simply cook the meat, let it cool in the fridge, then snip meat and veggies... follow the recipe from there, and you can change things around however you wish.  It can be different, every time, depending on your chosen ingredients.  Just remember to snip and simmer!

Both the Loose Meat and the Pandora can be made different, to suit personal taste, so no exact ingredient measures are given or needed... feel free to experiment!*


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 1, 2008)

I suppose I better start soon... Or perhaps I should wait, since the competition will end, once my food is up. /condescention


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh, you're alive. Feeling better?


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 1, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> I suppose I better start soon... Or perhaps I should wait, since the competition will end, once my food is up. /condescention



You're scaring me D:

I'll submit my awesomeness, regardless of how great your food turns out.


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 1, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Oh, you're alive. Feeling better?


No.



Grimfang said:


> You're scaring me D:
> 
> I'll submit my awesomeness, regardless of how great your food turns out.


Yes. Fear me. MUAHAHAHAHA. But really, I am liking a lot of what has already been posted by people. There might even be some second place dished up so far.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 1, 2008)

Presentation is 9/10ths of the battle, people.  Try something more than seperate plates for everything, and more close-ups!

I'm dealing with an ankle injury right now, so my entry will probably be submitted around the deadline, but I have a definite theme in mind.


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Oct 1, 2008)

Lobar said:


> Presentation is 9/10ths of the battle, people.  Try something more than seperate plates for everything, and more close-ups!
> 
> I'm dealing with an ankle injury right now, so my entry will probably be submitted around the deadline, but I have a definite theme in mind.



well, at first, I was going to do the meat, the potatoes, and the sauce all on one plate, but when I tried that it looked like a real, unappetizing mess, so I decided to separate. as for closeups.. well.. I might be able to get some sort of artificial closeup, because the food is long gone by now ^^'' I thought the themed dining ware added to presentation though

I'm sorry you have an injury.. i hope you get well soon!


----------



## Lobar (Oct 1, 2008)

Year_of_the_Fox said:


> well, at first, I was going to do the meat, the potatoes, and the sauce all on one plate, but when I tried that it looked like a real, unappetizing mess, so I decided to separate. as for closeups.. well.. I might be able to get some sort of artificial closeup, because the food is long gone by now ^^'' I thought the themed dining ware added to presentation though
> 
> I'm sorry you have an injury.. i hope you get well soon!



Good presentation on one plate involves building height in the center of plate with good use of color while keeping separate items distinct.  Simple tricks like putting a shaped mound of potatoes on the plate, slicing the steak and fanning it out against the side of the potatoes so it sticks up in the center, and garnishing with some chopped parsley and paprika would have improved your presentation fivefold - especially with good lighting.  For ToeClaws, putting the corner of the cornbread IN the chili so it stuck out of it would have given height and doubled the visual appeal.

To everyone participating: Don't think of this so much as a cooking contest guys - most of it is a food photography contest.  Don't cook like you do for yourself, cook like you're serving it in a restaurant and trying to justify charging $30 a plate.

Thanks for the good wishes.

edit: GIS examples of good presentation: http://images.google.com/images?q=food+presentation


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 1, 2008)

Lobar said:


> Good presentation on one plate involves building height in the center of plate with good use of color while keeping separate items distinct.  Simple tricks like putting a shaped mound of potatoes on the plate, slicing the steak and fanning it out against the side of the potatoes so it sticks up in the center, and garnishing with some chopped parsley and paprika would have improved your presentation fivefold - especially with good lighting.  For ToeClaws, putting the corner of the cornbread IN the chili so it stuck out of it would have given height and doubled the visual appeal.
> 
> To everyone participating: Don't think of this so much as a cooking contest guys - most of it is a food photography contest.  Don't cook like you do for yourself, cook like you're serving it in a restaurant and trying to justify charging $30 a plate.
> 
> Thanks for the good wishes.



I didn't know we were shooting for visual appeal - I thought it was about making something that was damn tasty.  Oh well - what I submitted is for everyone to enjoy.  I don't really care how it's presented.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 1, 2008)

Visual appeal is important, especially when being a fine dinery sort of chef. Perhaps this should have been said sooner, but do keep in mind that this is going to be an open poll to any member on the FA Forums, so your food will be subjected to less-than-professional reviews.

Regardless, I think the turn out is good so far, and still over 2 weeks to go. I keep lying and saying I'll be doing mine "tomorrow or the next day"... and still have nothing. I swear it won't be long, haha.


----------



## Huey (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, a friend and I made lasagna a few days ago, but I didn't coordinate that process enough to warrant entry here. I thought about taking pictures, but I didn't think I could replicate the recipe myself, so why pretend? It were deliciuz, though. 

*ahem*


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 1, 2008)

Huey said:


> *ahem*



*Fixilated


Make another 

If not, oh well. Maybe you can make some of your magical hat ice cream?


----------



## Huey (Oct 1, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> *Fixilated
> 
> 
> Make another
> ...



=DDDD <3

I'm afraid the hat has nothing to do with the ice cream consumption, though. If I worked at Cold Stone Creamery, could I submit something from there?


----------



## Lobar (Oct 1, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> I didn't know we were shooting for visual appeal - I thought it was about making something that was damn tasty.  Oh well - what I submitted is for everyone to enjoy.  I don't really care how it's presented.



It's an open poll to determine who wins, and a lot more people will be just looking at pictures than trying recipes.  Not trying to knock you or anything, but the limitations of the contest bias it towards visual presentation.  If you see this as more of an exhibition where winning isn't as important, that's cool too, but I'd also personally like to see more creative presentation, because I want to compete with people's best efforts.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 1, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> I didn't know we were shooting for visual appeal - I thought it was about making something that was damn tasty.  Oh well - what I submitted is for everyone to enjoy.  I don't really care how it's presented.



Come on, you haven't seen Iron Chef?


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 2, 2008)

Huey said:


> =DDDD <3
> 
> I'm afraid the hat has nothing to do with the ice cream consumption, though. If I worked at Cold Stone Creamery, could I submit something from there?



I don't want to say no, but I don't think it would be fair. If you can't submit anything, you still have to vote. I always vote in your movie polls


----------



## Huey (Oct 2, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I don't want to say no, but I don't think it would be fair. If you can't submit anything, you still have to vote. I always vote in your movie polls



Of course I'll vote =p

Also, that was a complete hypothetical. I don't work there, nor could I imagine working at Coldstone Creamery. I'd wind up having WAY too many spontaneous sugar-orgasms in public.


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Oct 2, 2008)

Lobar said:


> Good presentation on one plate involves building height in the center of plate with good use of color while keeping separate items distinct.  Simple tricks like putting a shaped mound of potatoes on the plate, slicing the steak and fanning it out against the side of the potatoes so it sticks up in the center, and garnishing with some chopped parsley and paprika would have improved your presentation fivefold - especially with good lighting.  For ToeClaws, putting the corner of the cornbread IN the chili so it stuck out of it would have given height and doubled the visual appeal.
> 
> To everyone participating: Don't think of this so much as a cooking contest guys - most of it is a food photography contest.  Don't cook like you do for yourself, cook like you're serving it in a restaurant and trying to justify charging $30 a plate.
> 
> ...


well, as much as I understand the importance of presentation, I'm limited by my abilities and tools at hand. I put it in a way that I thought would be visually appealing, while maintaining the shape I need to then serve it to the family. I know what you mean, but that meal wasn't cooked for myself, it was cooked for my mother and I, and as such I couldn't do anything too drastic presentation-wise or it would have taken away from the overall flavor of the dish. As for things like the lighting, well.. I dont have a dining room. if you cant tell, my setup was on a cardboard box set out on a stove. The only lighting I had was the oven light or kitchen light, and the flash wasn't very well with it. I dont have such spices as the spices I have are expired, and I'm really not a professional or even really good cook (like my mom or grandmother). if I was cooking for myself, well, sure, I would've gone ahead and did something nice and fancy, but..

..anyway, you're welcome for the good wishes ^^


----------



## Lobar (Oct 2, 2008)

Year_of_the_Fox said:


> well, as much as I understand the importance of presentation, I'm limited by my abilities and tools at hand.



I don't mean to be harassing you by following up on this repeatedly, but you'd be surprised at some of the secret tools of the professional trade (plastic squeeze bottles and cut-up styrofoam cups among the more common ones).  I just want to encourage everyone to be as creative as possible.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 2, 2008)

Lobar said:


> It's an open poll to determine who wins, and a lot more people will be just looking at pictures than trying recipes.  Not trying to knock you or anything, but the limitations of the contest bias it towards visual presentation.  If you see this as more of an exhibition where winning isn't as important, that's cool too, but I'd also personally like to see more creative presentation, because I want to compete with people's best efforts.



Well see, had I known that, I would have tried to present it better then - I thought we were just trying to share yummy recipes. :/ 



Kimmerset said:


> Come on, you haven't seen Iron Chef?



No, I don't watch TV.


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Oct 2, 2008)

Lobar said:


> I don't mean to be harassing you by following up on this repeatedly, but you'd be surprised at some of the secret tools of the professional trade (plastic squeeze bottles and cut-up styrofoam cups among the more common ones).  I just want to encourage everyone to be as creative as possible.


you're not harassing me, I think we're having a good conversation .. I dunno about other people, but I dont have platic squeeze bottles or styrofoam cups ^^'' the things I have.. I dunno.. I just dont know how to utilize them for cooking. when it comes to cooking/baking, I seldom use something that wasn't for its intended purpose


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 2, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Well see, had I known that, I would have tried to present it better then - I thought we were just trying to share yummy recipes. :/
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't watch TV.



You should for Iron Chef.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 2, 2008)

Alright, i should upload pics soon of my dish, though maybe i could try something else and see if it turns out better though.


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 2, 2008)

I am awsome. My food is coming this weekend. Prepare to b in awe. Prepare to be beaten. Prepare to have multiple, shuddering, mouthgasms, by merley looking at a picture.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll be entering my food later today~


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 3, 2008)

*Cilantro-Mint Pesto Shrimp with White Rice: (Side of Green beans and Coke)*
1-1/3 Cups of Cilantro Leaves
3/4 Cup of packed Mint Leaves
1/2 Cup Extra virgin olive oil
1/4 Cup of fresh lemon juice
4 Cloves of garlic
1 Jalapeno pepper
1 Teaspoon of coarse salt
4 Pounds of shrimp

Shimp: Combine all ingredients (Except shrimp) in a food processor, then marinate the shrimp for two hours. Skewer the shrimp then grill for 4 minutes on each side. White rice: Add 1 to 1-1/2 cups of rice into pot and add 2 cups of water. Side (Green beans): Fry the grean beans until warm  then chill them in ice water. (Making them crisp) Finally fry the green beans in garlic butter and pepper until fully cooked. (Amount desired is up to you)


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice, Silibus 

I finally have my own dish. I don't really have a recipe to spell out, but I have piccies of me in action! I'm going to put links for most of these so there aren't tons of images here by me.

The chef in action, and here.

My mathematical picture formula of how my amazing dish came into being..




*Hand-chopped/minced green onions, garlic. The white mushrooms were pre-chopped. (Yes, I'm on IRC while doing this, haha.)

+Frying, sauteing, or whatever.. some porkchops, garlic, onions, mushrooms with lemon juice and butter.

+eggs

+shrimpies (sauteed in the same as the porkchops, but no piccies of this one)

+rice

+soy sauce

________________________________________________________









*


Did I whore on the pictures? >_>


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 3, 2008)

Woo great job everyone so far!


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 3, 2008)

fyi: As the submissions come in, I'll be posting them in the OP, so you can see a simplified run-down of everything so far.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 3, 2008)

*chuckles* Wow, that picture of you with the dish is nearly the identical look as your avatar.  Nice work so far all (though ah... I don't consider sea-insects to be food myself, BUT, I'm a minority in that regard, hehe).

I'll probably be making more of my chili up this weekend so if I get a chance, I'll see about doing up some more fancy presentation type shots of it.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 3, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> *chuckles* Wow, that picture of you with the dish is nearly the identical look as your avatar.



lmao! Now that you mention it xD
Damn. That's amusing.



ToeClaws said:


> Nice work so far all (though ah... I don't consider sea-insects to be food myself, BUT, I'm a minority in that regard, hehe).
> 
> I'll probably be making more of my chili up this weekend so if I get a chance, I'll see about doing up some more fancy presentation type shots of it.



Hah, I've never heard them referred to as sea-insects. I feel bad for the little guys, but they're just so yummeh.

And awesome. Can't wait to see the chili.


----------



## Hackfox (Oct 3, 2008)

You all make me cry XD My entry was a joke grim you dont need to put it up lol


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 4, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Hah, I've never heard them referred to as sea-insects. I feel bad for the little guys, but they're just so yummeh.
> 
> And awesome. Can't wait to see the chili.



Heh, well, they _are_ sea insects.  They're also scavengers that feed off of a variety of nasty things.  I did try them though - I'm game to try most things at least once to see if they're good or not.  I just didn't like'em - really weird taste and texture to me.  Hugely popular though - I think I'm actually the only one I know of my friends and family that doesn't like them. :roll:

I'll have to try to think of how to better present the chili though.  Never actually tried to "present" a meal before.


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Oct 4, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Nice, Silibus
> 
> I finally have my own dish. I don't really have a recipe to spell out, but I have piccies of me in action! I'm going to put links for most of these so there aren't tons of images here by me.
> 
> ...



the food looks pretty good. I soooo lost ^^"'
*points* ee! logo! yay!


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 4, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> You all make me cry XD My entry was a joke grim you dont need to put it up lol



Aw.. let me know if you really want it removed. You never know..



Year_of_the_Fox said:


> the food looks pretty good. I soooo lost ^^"'
> *points* ee! logo! yay!



Nonsense. You made a nice meal! This is honestly the best I could do... I've never made something like this before, haha.

And I had to purple-ize it, but I used it x3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 4, 2008)

Plus some people dont like seafood... I wouldnt know why though..


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Oct 4, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Nonsense. You made a nice meal! This is honestly the best I could do... I've never made something like this before, haha.
> 
> And I had to purple-ize it, but I used it x3


^^''' thanks, but I'm not so sure

purpleization is fine with me ^^ I just had it red cuz, y'know, Land of the Rising Sun and all


----------



## Hackfox (Oct 4, 2008)

My entry = Epic fail.


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Oct 4, 2008)

...


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 4, 2008)

Year_of_the_Fox said:


> hey, youre entry isnt' that bad. I'm sure someone would eat it. not me though. i dont really like cheese
> 
> on the bright side, yhou could get like, a billion sympathy votes



Maybe if a raccoon broke into his house or something.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 4, 2008)

KIT! STAY IN!


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Oct 4, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Ouch..



^^''' I didn't mean it in an offensive way. sorry...

Edit: Alright, I said something offensive that I didn't intend to be so when I was typing it, and sorry doesn't feel like enough.. I'm gonna go ahead and pull out of this competition in hopes it will constitute some form of restitution, so Grimfang, if you read this, could you please take down my image from the front page and, when voting opens, not include my entry in the poll? Thanks.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 4, 2008)

Year_of_the_Fox said:


> ^^''' I didn't mean it in an offensive way. sorry...
> 
> Edit: Alright, I said something offensive that I didn't intend to be so when I was typing it, and sorry doesn't feel like enough.. I'm gonna go ahead and pull out of this competition in hopes it will constitute some form of restitution, so Grimfang, if you read this, could you please take down my image from the front page and, when voting opens, not include my entry in the poll? Thanks.



Aw, I don't think that's needed, although I will if you really want that. Hackfox did tell me outside the forums that his submission was more for fun than serious though, so I don't think you need to worry about it.

Besides, take a look at what has already been said. These were all in direct response to Hackfoxxeh's food:



AzurePhoenix said:


> Wow, please, stay away from the stove before you harm your family.





Grimfang said:


> Whatever, haha. I know exactly what I'll be making, and although I can't say I'm overly confident I'll get first, it'll definitely put your puny sandwich to shame. >:]





Nocturne said:


> I think we've found our new source of carbon based fuel.



So I really think you're alright, Year of the fox. If you still want to step out, just send me a PM and maybe I'll convince you otherwise, but it'd be a shame. You made an awesome meal for this.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 4, 2008)

Year_of_the_Fox said:


> ^^''' I didn't mean it in an offensive way. sorry...
> 
> Edit: Alright, I said something offensive that I didn't intend to be so when I was typing it, and sorry doesn't feel like enough.. I'm gonna go ahead and pull out of this competition in hopes it will constitute some form of restitution, so Grimfang, if you read this, could you please take down my image from the front page and, when voting opens, not include my entry in the poll? Thanks.


NOOO DONT DROP OUT KIT \></
I like your dish, please dont leave. I want to see you win!


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Oct 4, 2008)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> If you still want to step out, just send me a PM and maybe I'll convince you otherwise, but it'd be a shame. You made an awesome meal for this.



I sent you a PM detailing what was said and why I think I should drop out



			
				Silibus said:
			
		

> NOOO DONT DROP OUT KIT \></
> I like your dish, please dont leave. I want to see you win!



I should drop out because of what happened.. I feel bad


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 4, 2008)

Hopefully, I will have my food up tomorrow.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 4, 2008)

Damn nice Silibus and Grim!


----------



## Azure (Oct 5, 2008)

Well, I guess it's that time then, to post my dish.  I chose to cook a classic favorite of mine, Chicken Kiev, and I paired it with some delicious sauteed cherry tomatoes and a rich Potatoes Anna.  For info, see links and recipes below picture, but here is my semi adequate photo.  I wish I had had the time or the budget to make something fabulous, but it just wasn't in the cards this time, perhaps next year.  ALLEZ CUISINE!!!!!







Now, for what each item is, and a recipie to go with it.  I did the potatos slightly different, and I'm not gonna break that down for ya, but I will direct you to a very reputable recipie.  It is just me and my father, so basically, I made the servings individual and did some reduction math.

First, my *Chicken Kiev*.  Here is a wiki link, for those don't know what the fuck.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicken_Kiev

What you need.

Chicken Breasts, as many as you'd like, pounded very very thin.
Butter, room temperature, again, keyed to how many breasts you have, you want about 2 tbsp to fill each breast.
Chopped basil, oregano, garlic, and whatever other herbs catch your fancy that you'd like to add to the butter, be creative and make it your own dish.
Panko Breading, you can get it at your local international market, or at most grocery stores.  Eyeball as much as you think you need to cover each breast, as well as the flour.
1 egg, plus about a tbsp of water, for the breading process
3 pans, one for flour, one for egg, one for  breading.

First, chop those herbs and garlic!  As finely as you wish them to be.  Then, combine with the soft butter with a fork, and put on a sheet of saran wrap.  Create a butter log(like with play dough, except it herbed butter ), and toss it in the freezer.

Second, pound those breasts!  Take care not to tear them, and they should be a little less more than an 1/8 of an inch think.  Be patient, and don't go whacking away at them.  If you tear them, all the butter will flow out, and you'll just have weird looking fried chicken.  I like to pound them out between 2 sheets of saran wrap, slightly moistened with some water on each side, it helps the chicken slide around better and not get caught up.

Thirdly, fill those breasts with your mighty frozen butter log!  Its simple really, just chop off enough to fill the breast nicely, sprinkle some breadcrumbs in there(to help the filling stay in during frying), and roll it up as best you can.  It may take some creativity, and a bunch of toothpicks, but you can achieve a very decent roll up.  What you should look for is that the butter is as sealed in as it can be, as it will be melted during the cooking process, creating a delicious butter sauce inside.  After you finish rolling them all, place them on a plate, toss some wrap over them, and pop em in the fridge for about 2 hours.

Now for the cooking!  Grab a deep sided skillet or pot(I use a wok, works great!), and put about 2 fingers deep worth of oil in there.  Preheat it to 375, and while that is going, flour and bread your chilled rollups.  Remember, use one hand for all the dipping, you dont want both hands all gummy and nasty.  The dipping process should go, flour, egg, breadcrumbs.  This is important, for if you do it out of order, nothing will stick, and you'll have an empty belly come dinner time.  Be sure to get as much coverage as you can, as all the flour and egg and breadcrumb also help to hold in your delicious buttery sauce.  After they are ready, check your oil temp, and off you go!  Fry until they are 165 degrees in the center, then allow them to settle for a few minutes while you get every thing else ready.  

Now for my *Potatoes Anna.

*Here is a wiki link for what they are, essentially potatoes poached in butter till delicious and crispy.  I wish mine looked that good, but I wasn't gonna make potatoes for 8, so I had to settle for my little individual dealies.  They still tasted fucking delish.  Linky here  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pommes_Anna

What you need(for a larger recipe, mind you.)

                1 1/2 pounds russet (baking) potatoes
 1/2 stick (1/4 cup) unsalted butter, melted              
Peel the potatoes and, using a food processor fitted with the slicing blade or a mandoline, slice them very thin, transferring them as they are sliced to a large bowl of cold water. Drain the slices and pat them dry between paper towels.

Generously brush the bottom and side of a 9-inch heavy ovenproof skillet, preferably non-stick, with some of the butter and in the skillet arrange the slices, overlapping them slightly, in layers, brushing each layer with some of the remaining butter and seasoning it with salt and pepper. 

Cover the layered potato slices with a buttered round foil, tamp down the assembled potato cake firmly, and bake it in the middle of a preheated 425Â°F. oven for 30 minutes. Remove the foil and bake the potato cake for 25 to 30 minutes more, or until the slices are tender and golden. Invert the potato cake onto a cutting board and cut it into 8 wedges.


As far as the cherry tomatoes go, all you need for that is a skillet with a bit of Olive Oil, some salt and pepper to taste, and some chopped basil for garnish and flavor.  I grew those particular tomatoes in my garden, and they were oh so fresh and delicious.  Just heat up the skillet, toss a bunch in, and sautee till the skin pops a bit, then throw in your basil, season to taste, and EAT.  

I hope you all enjoy my submission, and maybe even some of you will give it a whirl.  If you have any questions, feel free to PM me, I'll definitely answer.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 5, 2008)

Impressive! The food and recipe, as well as the presentation. That's definitely the nicest set up so far with all that fine dining looking stuffs.

-3 sophistication points

Do you mind if you or I post a scaled down version? You may lose some of the smaller details, but being able to see the whole picture may serve to enhance the visual allure


----------



## Azure (Oct 5, 2008)

You can if you'd like. I will keep the larger pic here for reference however.  Do each of those links lead to the post that spawned the pic?


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 5, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You can if you'd like. I will keep the larger pic here for reference however.  Do each of those links lead to the post that spawned the pic?



Yupyup. I can keep it at the size you did it. Just asking. Whatever you want. It's your foods.


----------



## Azure (Oct 5, 2008)

NP, you can reduce it.  It will certainly make the front page easier to read. Sorry bout taking a bit to respond, I just fell asleep for no reason, lol.  Maybe I need some more delishus chikin.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 5, 2008)

That chicken looks yum!


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Oct 5, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Well, I guess it's that time then, to post my dish.  I chose to cook a classic favorite of mine, Chicken Kiev, and I paired it with some delicious sauteed cherry tomatoes and a rich Potatoes Anna.  For info, see links and recipes below picture, but here is my semi adequate photo.  I wish I had had the time or the budget to make something fabulous, but it just wasn't in the cards this time, perhaps next year.  ALLEZ CUISINE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that looks.. really good ^^'' ah well, at least I tried ^^


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 5, 2008)

Great job AzurePhoenix, that is going to be really hard to beat. Plus the giant picture shows all the detail in the meal.


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok... well I was far to lazy to cook today, but I finished develpoing my recipe. Be prepared for mouthgasms.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 6, 2008)

psst psst I bet he's bluffing psst psst


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 6, 2008)

We'll just have to see to find out.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 6, 2008)

Heh, my stuff may not be as visually appealing as Azure's but i worked hard to make my dishes with my own hands.
First: The Appetizer: Fried Wontons





And last: Main Dish: Creamy Alfredo
Inside the pot




Inside a plate, ready to be eaten.





I'll write the recipes when i get the chance, i have a headache from a stupid FA dibacle...


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 6, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> psst psst I bet he's bluffing psst psst


psst psst I bet rape is iminent psst psst


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 6, 2008)

The Fried Wontons look very appetizing. I love Alfredo but I prefer linguini with it personally. Other than that, it all looks very good.


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 6, 2008)

I must say (since I have not done already, going against my built in Canadian sense of politness) that my opponents have posted some pretty amazing looking food. Good job everyone!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 6, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> I must say (since I have not done already, going against my built in Canadian sense of politness) that my opponents have posted some pretty amazing looking food. Good job everyone!


Im sure you will come out with a great meal too.


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 6, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im sure you will come out with a great meal too.


So am I. MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 6, 2008)

Ooooookay, here we are again - made my chili up again tonight, so here it is in it's official FA Iron Chef presentation version!







For the recipe for both the Chili and Cornbread, go here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=613083&postcount=69


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 6, 2008)

I love Chili! Sweet job! Great presentation too.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice work, guys! And I'm assuming you'd like the new submission to replace your former, Toeclaws? It does look a lot nicer, so I'll make that your dish piccy tentatively, should you want to keep the older one >_>

Talby, let me know which piccies you want on display. For now, I'll go with the 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 6, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Nice work, guys! And I'm assuming you'd like the new submission to replace your former, Toeclaws? It does look a lot nicer, so I'll make that your dish piccy tentatively, should you want to keep the older one >_>



Yes, please use that one.  I also re-uploaded it with a brightened up version (was told it was a bit dark).   Refresh your cache (or page reload should do it) to see the fix.  Though it looks a lot better, it still tastes the same. 

I should mention too that in this particular one, most of the ingredients used were organic.  The flour used in the cornbread came from Arva Mills, just north of London - awesome stuff.  I prefer trying to use organic and/or local-grown stuff.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 6, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Nice work, guys! And I'm assuming you'd like the new submission to replace your former, Toeclaws? It does look a lot nicer, so I'll make that your dish piccy tentatively, should you want to keep the older one >_>
> 
> Talby, let me know which piccies you want on display. For now, I'll go with the 2nd and 3rd.



Put up the wonton and seperate plate of alfredo.


----------



## eternal_flare (Oct 7, 2008)

Bacon Fried rice, my friend. .^_^.
Just for the sake of joining. XD
I would do something more complicated next year...yeah, the stress has outrun my sanity recently, too much assignment and midterm exam...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

Bacon in fried rice? Never heard of such.


----------



## eternal_flare (Oct 7, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Bacon in fried rice? Never heard of such.



It tastes great, it was my lunch today. .<_<.
Yeah...I didn't even have time to decorate the dish...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 7, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> It tastes great, it was my lunch today. .<_<.
> Yeah...I didn't even have time to decorate the dish...


It looks very tasty, and the presentation is simple so it should get extra points. ^_^b


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 7, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> Bacon Fried rice, my friend. .^_^.
> Just for the sake of joining. XD
> I would do something more complicated next year...yeah, the stress has outrun my sanity recently, too much assignment and midterm exam...



Guilmon food! 

Alright, I'll have it with the rest on the first page tonight. Sounds good!

And bacon is good with anything.. bacon fried rice, bacon pizza, bacon cheeseburger, bacon bacon, bacon cake.. >->


----------



## eternal_flare (Oct 7, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Guilmon food!
> 
> Alright, I'll have it with the rest on the first page tonight. Sounds good!
> 
> And bacon is good with anything.. bacon fried rice, bacon pizza, bacon cheeseburger, bacon bacon, bacon cake.. >->



BACON CAKE. ..
You can try that and tell me how's it taste like. .<_<.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 7, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> And bacon is good with anything.. bacon fried rice, bacon pizza, bacon cheeseburger, bacon bacon, bacon cake.. >->



LOL!  Yes... bacon is supremely evil.  More so than older you get too.  At the university where I work, the Grad Club does a nice grilled cheese burger loaded up with bacon... oh so eeeevil and good.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 7, 2008)

I love bacon fried rice!


----------



## Azure (Oct 11, 2008)

6 days till the deadline.  Please submit an entry, even if it sucks, practice makes perfect.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 11, 2008)

Goddammit.  I should have taken a pic of the chili I made before my family polished it off.

IT WAS 5 ALARM, BITCHES.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 11, 2008)

Dammit, Tycho.. you have until 11:59pm of October 17th EST. Now go!



Yupyup, just a reminder for anyone who may be dropping by the thread as well: Time's almost up, but there's still a window to submit something. No cool prizes for this competition, like opencanvas or anything, hah.. but it's fun as hell, and you get an awesome meal!

.. so I'm poor! Maybe I'll set up some incentive next year. But being a good cook creates plenty incentive in yourself!


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 11, 2008)

You should give the winner some arts Grimmy.


----------



## Huey (Oct 11, 2008)

Maybe the losers should _all_ draw the winner some arts =)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 11, 2008)

Huey said:


> Maybe the losers should _all_ draw the winner some arts =)


XD Totally a rip from my SSBB tournament.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 11, 2008)

Man I wish I had the ingredients to cook something but all I have is boxed and caned foods and some eggs. I know stoner food won't win against what was already entered.
maybe next year if I have better crap to work with, and bacon fried rice sounds pretty good.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 13, 2008)

Only 5 days left!
I also see that the first post hasn't been updated, so zetta slow Grim.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 13, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> BACON CAKE. ..
> You can try that and tell me how's it taste like. .<_<.



I'd like to see bacon in Toeclaw's cornbread...




Grimfang said:


> Dammit, Tycho.. you have until 11:59pm of October 17th EST. Now go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did provide my recipes, though I can neither afford to fix them, nor do I have the ability to post pics.  Hope some of you people have tried them!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 13, 2008)

How long is the judging? Im leaving on the 21st for 6 weeks.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 13, 2008)

Silibus said:


> How long is the judging? Im leaving on the 21st for 6 weeks.



The voting will be open for a week, presuming I can figure out how to close the poll this time. Otherwise, I'll have to flail around for an admin, hah.

But you'll be able to see the first few days' votes. Are you not going to have internet access at all?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 13, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> The voting will be open for a week, presuming I can figure out how to close the poll this time. Otherwise, I'll have to flail around for an admin, hah.
> 
> But you'll be able to see the first few days' votes. Are you not going to have internet access at all?


Im going to basic training for the air force, im not allowed to bring any electronics with me whatsoever. But im still not sure, plus a recruit looking at a furry site would probably look bad in the military. (I think it falls under, dont ask dont tell.)


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 13, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im going to basic training for the air force, im not allowed to bring any electronics with me whatsoever. But im still not sure, plus a recruit looking at a furry site would probably look bad in the military. (I think it falls under, dont ask dont tell.)



Oh wow! Well, I wish you the best of luck! If you'd like I could post up results on a non-furry resource somewhere if you want. Otherwise, you may just have to pull through boot camp to check on it, heh. I'm sorry.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 13, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Oh wow! Well, I wish you the best of luck! If you'd like I could post up results on a non-furry resource somewhere if you want. Otherwise, you may just have to pull through boot camp to check on it, heh. I'm sorry.


No need to say sorry ^_^ I'll be back~ I'll just be behind everyone else.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 13, 2008)

When is the voting opening again?


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 16, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> When is the voting opening again?



Voting opens October 18th, EST. So, as of posting this, a pinch over 24 hours is what's left for any unlikely, yet possible competitors.

Also, Eflare, I apologize for taking so long on getting your fried rice onto the first post! I thought I had done it, and Talby just alerted me to the fact that I hadn't.
Sorrysorry! >.<


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 16, 2008)

Important news: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/491041/


----------



## cassandrarising (Oct 16, 2008)

Damn, here it is the 16th and I just found this.  We made some lovely curry and chapatis last night, but I'm afraid leftover pics wouldn't do it justice.


----------



## FurryPanther (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah, I'm a little peeved I missed this too. I would have so done amazing stuff. Ah well, there's always next year.


----------



## Azure (Oct 17, 2008)

There is still time people.  Grim, do you think we could maybe extend the deadline to the end of the weekend?  Perhaps some of our contestants have trouble finding time during the week, with either school or work.  Just an idea, I'd love to see a few more entries.


----------



## FurryPanther (Oct 17, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> There is still time people.  Grim, do you think we could maybe extend the deadline to the end of the weekend?  Perhaps some of our contestants have trouble finding time during the week, with either school or work.  Just an idea, I'd love to see a few more entries.



See, my problem is that I have a large number of pictures, but they were taken before I knew about this so they don't have the sign. They are for my portfolio or culinary school. Would those be acceptable? Because I'd love to submit something...


----------



## Azure (Oct 17, 2008)

FurryPanther said:


> See, my problem is that I have a large number of pictures, but they were taken before I knew about this so they don't have the sign. They are for my portfolio or culinary school. Would those be acceptable? Because I'd love to submit something...


Well, it's supposed to be about food that you just created really.  Something off the cuff.  Not sure though, this Grims thread, so it's his call to make, but I don't think it'll fly.  But if you want to throw something together, feel free.  I don't forsee any problems extending the date of the entry deadline.  I'll see if I can't find Grim around somewhere.


----------



## FurryPanther (Oct 17, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Well, it's supposed to be about food that you just created really.  Something off the cuff.  Not sure though, this Grims thread, so it's his call to make, but I don't think it'll fly.  But if you want to throw something together, feel free.  I don't forsee any problems extending the date of the entry deadline.  I'll see if I can't find Grim around somewhere.



Oh, these were things I did make for my application, not while in school. They were my own recipes, with various inspirations, and I would consider them off the cuff, as it were. They are not assignments at all. But again, I fully understand if it wouldn't work, though I'd really like it if it did.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah, I was hosed on the whole chili thing - the beef round I was going to use in the chili was freezerburned.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 17, 2008)

cassandrarising said:


> Damn, here it is the 16th and I just found this.  We made some lovely curry and chapatis last night, but I'm afraid leftover pics wouldn't do it justice.





FurryPanther said:


> Yeah, I'm a little peeved I missed this too. I would have so done amazing stuff. Ah well, there's always next year.



If you both would like, we can wait this weekend out. Azure's probably right, and it doesn't make much sense to close this up just as the weekend is beginning.

The rules seem to be beyond bent at this point, as far as including some kind of indication that you were actually presenting a creation of your own goes. I guess I need to make the rules bolder and more concise in wording next time. However, if you were to present something like Azure's submission with no "Hello FA" included in the pic, we wouldn't be able to take it--whether the food looks great, or it's set out with beautiful presentation.

I'm trying to bend the rules while being fair about it, for the sake of fun competition. ToeClaws prepared his dinner a second time just to include that wave to FA though.

Anyway.. I'm being too wordy. Just go with that having been said. FA Iron Chef will stay open until the voting begins on Monday, EST. I hope this helps, and maybe we'll see some more foods. The turn-out's been awesome so far. It'd be great to see more. 


Also: Silibus, that's awesome! Glad you'll be around that much longer


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 17, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I'm trying to bend the rules while being fair about it, for the sake of fun competition. ToeClaws prepared his dinner a second time just to include that wave to FA though.



Hehe... yes, but I do enjoy that dish, so no biggie.  Thanks for the chance to do a better pic too, btw, Grim. ^_^


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 17, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Hehe... yes, but I do enjoy that dish, so no biggie.  Thanks for the chance to do a better pic too, btw, Grim. ^_^



Not a problem at all! I appreciated you doing it.

I'm thinking about bread rolls and chili now.. god, this thread makes me hungry. Hah..


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 17, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Not a problem at all! I appreciated you doing it.
> 
> I'm thinking about bread rolls and chili now.. god, this thread makes me hungry. Hah..



Heh, yes, BAD thread to look at if you have the munchies!  Hopefully you're not stuck at work and can make something up.  All I got for a while is my thermos half-full of coffee to hold me over 'til I get home for some home-made pizza I did up last night. *hugs thermos*


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 17, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Heh, yes, BAD thread to look at if you have the munchies!  Hopefully you're not stuck at work and can make something up.  All I got for a while is my thermos half-full of coffee to hold me over 'til I get home for some home-made pizza I did up last night. *hugs thermos*



I'm taking my own beloved thread off-topic..
I'm actually making chili dogs now :3
It's your fault, haha.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 17, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I'm taking my own beloved thread off-topic..
> I'm actually making chili dogs now :3
> It's your fault, haha.



It's not off-top so much as your thread has inspired related, tasty, ideas.   Wow; haven't had chili dogs in years.  Anyway, I do look forward to seeing the last couple entries if they can make it.  I hope we can see more of the recipes too.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey, at least we have new recipes to follow if we are hungry and wanting to cook something.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 17, 2008)

I thought I would give it a go.

Apple stuffed pork tenderloin, beet and butternut squash risotto, and balsamic roasted aparagus spears.

Desert is a pumpkin cheesecake with bourbon whip cream.























Just kidding. It's evilteddybear's.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 18, 2008)

And I never got around to creating my planned entry.  Just too damn busy, with too much on my mind.   Maybe next year, when there's no election.


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 18, 2008)

Easog said:


> I thought I would give it a go.
> 
> Apple stuffed pork tenderloin, beet and butternut squash risotto, and balsamic roasted aparagus spears.
> 
> ...


Yes, this is mine. The only reason I did not post it was Easog there did not have the cose for the wireless at his house :/, and he refused to go on my accout.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 18, 2008)

I like the apple filled pork, looks good.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 18, 2008)

ETB, that looks absolutely YUMMY...

(By the way, I hope someone tries my recipes, and lets me know what they think.)


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow. I'm blown away. Helluva last-second submission!

... what would've been last-second anyway. Just going to repeat this since I think it got buried in posts. I'm gonna make this reeeeeally big so it jumps out.

*EntriesEntrees (hah!) are going to be accepted up through the 19th!*

Reason: A couple people said they may have submitted something, had they have seen this sooner. What must be my lack of manly logic was brought into question: Why end the competition on a Friday, when the weekend would be the best time for people to cook?

So, suddenly and rather unexpectedly, this will stay open through Sunday, October 19th. The voting will begin Monday, the 20th (EST).

Glad to see some EvilTeddyBear up in here, and hope to see any other possible contestants.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 18, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Wow. I'm blown away. Helluva last-second submission!
> 
> ... what would've been last-second anyway. Just going to repeat this since I think it got buried in posts. I'm gonna make this reeeeeally big so it jumps out.
> 
> ...



I'm mostly planned up for the weekend already but I'll see if I can try to squeeze something in there.  I'll have to come up with a new menu though as ETB's submission is eerily close to what I'd been planning.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 18, 2008)

Lobar said:


> I'm mostly planned up for the weekend already but I'll see if I can try to squeeze something in there.  I'll have to come up with a new menu though as ETB's submission is eerily close to what I'd been planning.



Feel free to use one of my recipes....


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 18, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> ETB, that looks absolutely YUMMY...
> 
> (By the way, I hope someone tries my recipes, and lets me know what they think.)


^^ haha, thanks ^^


----------



## Golse (Oct 18, 2008)

In future, you might want to include a suggestion that people _white-balance their cameras ffs._

I'm not involved in this because I suck at cooking, but you don't have to be a master chef to know that food looks more appetizing when it's the color it's supposed to be.

Just a thought.


----------



## cassandrarising (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, here's my entry: Turkey Chili and Cheese Bread.  And just to be an extra-huge dork, I made 
the bread in the shape of a sleeping cat.  A catloaf, if you will. *cue the groans from the 
studio audience*

First the pictures, then the recipe:











Conbadge by Jesse T. Wolf

The bread:
I used a bread machine for the dough, because well - those things are fantastic.
1 1/3 c milk
2 tbs butter, cut into small pieces
3 1/2 c white flour 
1/2 c wheat flour (you could use all white if you like, but the little bit of wheat gives it a nice 
texture without being too heavy)
2 tbs sugar
1 tbs garlic powder
2 tsp salt
2 1/2 tsp yeast

Mix on dough setting and leave in the machine to rise for a bit.

Dump out dough on floured board, knead until it plays nice, adding more flour if required.

Take 1/2 the dough and roll it out into a oval shape.  Spread cheese (I used a mix of jack 
and cheddar) and a bit of hot sauce (I used roasted chipolte) over the top, leaving about 
one inch all the way around.  Roll this up into a tube and pinch off the ends.  This will 
be the cat's body (if you want to make a non-cat loaf, just do the same with the other half 
and you'll have two small loaves of cheese bread).

Take 3/4 of the remaining dough and roll it into a circle.  Repeat the application of 
cheese and spicy stuff, then gather the edges and pinch them together to form a sphere.  
This is the cat's head.  Use toothpicks to attach it to the body.  Form the ears, tail, paws, and 
muzzle from the remaining dough.  If you have a spare egg, whisk it up and brush it over 
the cat.  This will give it a nice golden brown glow.  I didn't have any eggs handy, so I 
skipped the step - its not totally necessary but its a nice touch.

Place the whole thing on a cookie sheet and bake for 45 minutes at 350 degrees F. Allow to 
cool before cutting it into slices.  Shield the eyes of any felines in the room.

The chili:

I cook by feel and eyeball all my spices, so these are approximate measurements.  This is a 
slow cook recipe, so if the spices are off you can always add them later. Taste often, its the best part of cooking. You will need:

A pound or so of turkey
1 Â½ onion
a few cloves of garlic
one bell pepper, or about a cup of frozen bell pepper strips
cumin seeds
ground cumin
paprika
chili powder
oregano
olive oil
fresh or frozen cilantro (Cilantro doesn't dry well, so don't waste your time with the dried stuff)
Pureed chipolte peppers in adobo sauce (buy this in cans in the Mexican food section, just puree the whole can and keep it in your fridge.  Its makes a great addition to many things)
Chocolate syrup (no, really)
1 can kidney beans
1 can diced tomatoes
one large, or a few small zucchinis (optional)
1 can or bottle of beer (optional)
hot (not boiling) water

Throw a tablespoon or so of whole cumin in a heavy-bottomed pot or dutch oven and put the 
heat on high.  Shake the pot every minute or so until the seeds are slightly toasted, then 
lower the heat to medium.  Add a few tablespoons of oil (turkey has little fat, so oil is 
important) and let it warm up.  Add 1/2 an onion, a few cloves of garlic, and 1 sweet 
pepper (or about 1 cup frozen pepper strips) - all minced - to the pot and sautÃ©.  Add 
about a tablespoon of dried oregano, continue cooking until onions are slightly 
translucent.  

Add about a pound of ground turkey to the pot, stir to mix.  Add about 1 
tablespoon each of paprika and cumin, and two tablespoons of chili powder. Continue to cook 
until turkey is browned.  Add 1 onion - widely sliced - and about two tablespoons of 
chopped cilantro.  

Stir to incorporate, and then add a few tablespoons of pureed chipolte peppers in adobo sauce  and a tablespoon or so of chocolate syrup.  You heard me.  Chocolate syrup.  Do eet.  Add one can of kidney beans (drained) and one can of diced tomatoes.  

If I had zucchini on hand, I would have sliced it up and added it at this stage as well. Cook for a few more minutes. Pour in hot (not boiling) water, just enough to barely cover everything.  If you've got a can of beer on hand, add it with the water.  Reduce the heat to low, cover the pot, and let it cook for an hour or so, stirring occasionally.  After an hour, remove the lid and continue cooking until you like the 
consistency (some like their chili with a lot of liquid, others with very little - use your own judgment).

The portion shown is enough food to make a normal person incredibly full.  Please nom 
responsibly.  Recipe by Cassandra Rising, taste testing and dish washing by Garr.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 18, 2008)

cassandrarising said:


>


I cant eat that, its too cute. But the chili looks awesome.


----------



## cassandrarising (Oct 18, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I cant eat that, its too cute. But the chili looks awesome.



Cute AND delicious.  And deceptively filling too, those three slices put me down!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 18, 2008)

cassandrarising said:


> Cute AND delicious. And deceptively filling too, those three slices put me down!


TT___TT Poor Kitty bread.


----------



## cassandrarising (Oct 18, 2008)

Silibus said:


> TT___TT Poor Kitty bread.



Poor kitties, actually - I had to shoo them away from the tastiness several times so that I could get a picture.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 18, 2008)

cassandrarising said:


> Poor kitties, actually - I had to shoo them away from the tastiness several times so that I could get a picture.


After shooing away kitties, then eating one, didnt you feel any guilt? T_T


----------



## cassandrarising (Oct 18, 2008)

Silibus said:


> After shooing away kitties, then eating one, didnt you feel any guilt? T_T



I think there might have been some guilt, but then it was replaced by a pleasing fullness


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 18, 2008)

cassandrarising said:


> I think there might have been some guilt, but then it was replaced by a pleasing fullness


XD Yummy guilt


----------



## kaxeno (Oct 19, 2008)

Sorry for such a late submission; I only just heard about the competition. My submission is this: *unveils*






The eggplant steak is marinated in a marsala-balsamic vinegar emulsion, pan-seared, then baked, topped off with a homemade red sauce and a sprinkling of parmiggiano cheese.

The risotto is built upon the French trinity, mirepoix and is made to be a hearty juxtaposition to the lighter eggplant, using beef broth and finished with sliced sausage.


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn, this might not be the shoe-in I thought it would be...


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn Cassandra, that bread and chili looked damn good!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 19, 2008)

Cassandra...?

Rather than a chipotle hot sauce in the cheesebread, how about some horseradish sauce?  Dip that in the chili and...mmmmm.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 19, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> Feel free to use one of my recipes....



I'd consider that cheating on my part...besides, I've already decided what I'm going to do, assuming I can shoehorn some time to cook into my day tomorrow.

And a very nice submission from kaxeno out of left field!  I may not be able to top that in the time I have left.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 19, 2008)

cassandrarising said:


>


Holy fuck! DO WANT! Like... I really want it.. now! DAMN YOU!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 19, 2008)

kaxeno said:


> Sorry for such a late submission; I only just heard about the competition. My submission is this: *unveils*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like it has a strange texture to it. Im not really a fan of eggplant though. ^_^;


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow Cassandra - thanks for sharing the recipe for that bread; that looks fantastic!  Makes my cornbread look cheap. ^^;;  Nice work!


----------



## cassandrarising (Oct 19, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Wow Cassandra - thanks for sharing the recipe for that bread; that looks fantastic!  Makes my cornbread look cheap. ^^;;  Nice work!



Well I love cornbread too - I just wanted to try something different.  This is my first time sculpting with food, and its quite fun.


----------



## cassandrarising (Oct 19, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> Cassandra...?
> 
> Rather than a chipotle hot sauce in the cheesebread, how about some horseradish sauce?  Dip that in the chili and...mmmmm.



Ooo horseradish could be good.  The recipe is pretty flexible, just make sure that what you put on the inside isn't *too* runny.  You can make pizza bread by spreading a thin layer of pizza sauce and mozzarella in the place of the hotsauce and cheese - but if you put more than a thin layer of the sauce, you end up with bread soup.


----------



## cassandrarising (Oct 19, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Holy fuck! DO WANT! Like... I really want it.. now! DAMN YOU!



Make it! You should be able to find most of the ingredients in England.  And its chili - part of the fun is throwing it together and knowing it will never come out precisely the same way.

EDIT: American to British translation - 
Zucchinis = courgettes  
Cilantro = coriander leaves
Chipoltes may be sold under the term "smoked jalapenos"


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 19, 2008)

cassandrarising said:


> Well I love cornbread too - I just wanted to try something different.  This is my first time sculpting with food, and its quite fun.



Yes, very creative!  I've not tried doing anything like that before.  Most of the time I don't really think much about presentation, just more the recipe itself.  I should try making a paw print cake at some point.


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 19, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Yes, very creative! I've not tried doing anything like that before. Most of the time I don't really think much about presentation, just more the recipe itself. I should try making a paw print cake at some point.


Indeed you should. That would be fun. I once made a grand piano cake for my sister`s 16 birthday, and it was fantastic!


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 19, 2008)

I think I start posts with "Wow" too much, but I just don't know what else to say.

This is exciting as I wasn't expecting the turn-out this has had. Now, with 11 contenders, I have an issue to figure out. I can only post 10 images per post. I could have the poll set up with two posts, but I won't be able to squeeze everything into the OP for this thread.

What to do.. any ideas? I don't want it to come down to putting up an image of a page, since each picture should link back to the appropriate contestant's submission post, and that'd also create a multimegabyte image.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 19, 2008)

If you could somehow photoshop my 2 pics into one, that could work right?


----------



## cassandrarising (Oct 19, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> What to do.. any ideas? I don't want it to come down to putting up an image of a page, since each picture should link back to the appropriate contestant's submission post, and that'd also create a multimegabyte image.



You could post a new Voting thread, with two official first posts containing links to this thread and the recipes therein.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 19, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> If you could somehow photoshop my 2 pics into one, that could work right?



I already did, and I hope you don't mind! I made sure there wasn't any quality-loss in the process.

I think what I'll do is run it into a second post for the voting thread. I won't be able to photoshop things together without posting shots of the page, and that'll create too many issues.



cassandrarising said:


> You could post a new Voting thread, with two official first posts containing links to this thread and the recipes therein.



Yupyup. This 

edit: Well, nevermind all this. The same cap applies to voting: Max 10. I think I'll drop my submission out, and then we'll have a perfect 10. Now, if there are any further last-minute submissions, I'll go into panic mode to figure that one out, haha.. but as of right now, it looks like it'll work out. About 4 hours left as of this post.


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2008)

Nah, drop the horrid ass grilled cheese.  Or did you already?


----------



## cassandrarising (Oct 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Nah, drop the horrid ass grilled cheese.  Or did you already?



Speaking of which, didn't somebody say they wanted to drop out?


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2008)

cassandrarising said:


> Speaking of which, didn't somebody say they wanted to drop out?


Don't know.  But it's  up to Grim if he wishes.  I'm pretty sure that HackFox was being rather facetious with his entry, but hey, he still gets a D- for effort.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 19, 2008)

OK, managed to make a very quick entry.  A breakfast/dessert variation on a Monte Cristo sandwich:







Ingredients:

A banana
Nutella
2 slices challah or brioche bread
1 egg
1/4 cup milk
2 TBsp butter
Pinch of salt


Preparation:

Spread the Nutella on the bread, slice the banana and sandwich it in the middle.  Whisk the egg, milk and salt into a batter in a shallow pan.  Melt the butter in a saute pan on medium/medium-low heat.  Dip both sides of the sandwich in the egg batter and grill in the pan to a golden brown.

Garnish with fresh fruit and a dusting of powdered sugar.  Serve with a fruit sauce of your choice to a special someone, and enjoy hot bent-over-the-kitchen-counter sex soon thereafter.


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2008)

Lobar said:


> OK, managed to make a very quick entry.  A breakfast/dessert variation on a Monte Cristo sandwich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You had me at nutella and bananas.  It's like the most fattening thing ever!!!  I'll definitely be using this to get laid.  Thanks!


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks good! And.. that's just so Lobar, haha.

Seeing as how that max of 10 entries must be maintained, that grilled cheese by Hackfox will have to be lopped off as well. I think he was being facetious too, and I'll have to get in touch with him tonight if I can. It's the only thing I can do at this point. I did not foresee this becoming an issue, and I've got to let these awesome dishes get a spot. Hackfox will get an honorable mention for being so prompt, at the very least, heheh.

Anyway, glad you made it in, Lobar. The extension over this weekend has turned out awesome, so thanks for that suggestion, Azure.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Oct 19, 2008)

I think you should drop the guy who had the one post just to put up a pic of a recipe.


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 19, 2008)

Lobar said:


> OK, managed to make a very quick entry. A breakfast/dessert variation on a Monte Cristo sandwich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear to god, I had a mouthgasm just looking at the picture...


----------

